# Pedophile Billy?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Bill Clinton identified in lawsuit against his former friend and pedophile Jeffrey Epstein who had 'regular' orgies at his Caribbean compound that the former president visited multiple times
> The former president was friends with Jeffrey Epstein, a financier who was arrested in 2008 for soliciting underage prostitutes
> A new lawsuit has revealed how Clinton took multiple trips to Epstein's private island where he 'kept young women as sex slaves'
> Clinton was also apparently friends with a woman who collected naked pictures of underage girls for Epstein to choose from
> ...


I can see his finger wagging now while he says: I did not have sex with that little girl. Will people at last get it through their heads that Hillary knows all about these things, she just doesn't care? I'll bet rather than being angry at Bill she is feeling sorry for herself that she could be so unlucky that it came out before she was president. Maybe she can get Tammy Wynette to rewrite her old song and call it "stand by your pedophile".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Now I will not be like a liberal and make claims or pass judgement before the facts are out in the open. So I will play the wait and see.


Yes, just because he lied about his intern doesn't mean he is guilty this time. Evidence is coming in though. I read an article today that Billy had 20 phone numbers of women that come to the Mansion.



> But yes this will hurt Hillary in a political sense no matter how it plays out and even if Bill is innocent on this occasion. :thumb: But still the Republicans need to put out a good candidate....and I am sorry Jeb is not the one.


Agreed. I don't want another "new world order" Bush myself.


----------

